# ND confirmation Critique.



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I've just recently got into goats, And more recently got into breeding. My goal is to breed what I currently have now which are mainly pet quality nigerians, and breed for better milk production, and body confirmation~! I would appreciate to hear your thoughts on what I have so far, Here are some of my favorite does~

Doe #1 FF















Her udder with a 12 hr fill













Doe #2 FF








Her udder with a 12 hr fill













Doe #3


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Doeling #1








Doeling #2







(Same doe at 6 weeks old)








Doeling #3








Doeling #4








And Doeling #5


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That last doeling looks like she has Florida on her leg!

To my rather untrained eye, they really don't look bad for pet quality.

@Morning Star Farm is really good at critiquing. I just called her for you.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Not bad at all for pet quality!! I think they are very nice! Great start to your herd!

Doe #1
Pros
Great length, strong topline, decent rump angle, good width in the rear, nice sized teats, angulation and balance to her udder.
Cons
Weak udder attachments in the rear, lacks rear udder height, needs a longer fore udder, more prominent medial, and her teats should be more centered and less pointed outwards. She could also use more body capacity with more depth and a stronger brisket. Her fore legs could be positioned a little more squarely under her withers too.
Her strength is dairy character. She lacks body capacity and in turn, udder capacity. I'd look for a powerful buck to breed her to.

Doe #2
Pros
She is a powerful doe. I love her depth and stature and sharpness at the withers with a great brisket extension. She has nice length and She appears to have good capacity too. Overall, She's a pretty balanced doe and very nice to look at.
Cons
Her rump could be more level and again her fore legs could be a little farther back to be under her withers. You have them set up very well, that's just a conformation trait. Her udder could be higher and more snugly attached with a longer fore udder. I don't like the overall shape of her udder, especially how low it is hanging for an FF. Her teats are already below the hocks. It could improve with time, or it could become more pendulous. Time will tell, but her capacity could put a strain on the already weak attachments.

More later......your doelings are really nice!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> That last doeling looks like she has Florida on her leg!
> 
> To my rather untrained eye, they really don't look bad for pet quality.
> 
> @Morning Star Farm is really good at critiquing. I just called her for you.


Thank you! And Lol! just noticed that after you pointing that out



Morning Star Farm said:


> Not bad at all for pet quality!! I think they are very nice! Great start to your herd!
> 
> Doe #1
> Pros
> ...


Thank you!
I'm really happy with my doelings, Doe #1 is actually doeling #2's dam so i'm happy to see she passed her length~ I would say my main weakness in my herd is definitely udder confirmation. Sorry for posting so many goats this has been super helpful so far!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Doeling #1
I llike her length and depth. She's nicely balanced with a good brisket and her legs are set squarely beneath her. Biggest areas for improvement would be stature and rear leg angulation. She could also use a stronger topline. Her coloring is so pretty though!

Doeling #2
Love the length, stature, depth and strength and levelness across the topline on this kid. In the 6 week picture She has great rear leg angulation. She was standing better there, so I think she really does. She has good depth for her age, though again she could have a stronger brisket and I'd like to see those fore legs a little better placed. She looks like a little alpine, just a really feminine, classy doe.

Doeling #3
I love the brisket and fore leg placement on this kid. I also like her length and She appears to have good angulation though it's a bit hard to tell with her legs like that. I know how hard it is to photograph babies though and you've done a great job! She has nice stature and topline, though her rump is rather short and steep, but there is something awkward about her. She looks very frail to me, like her legs are too skinny for her. Might just be a growth stage.

Doelings #4 & #5
They are very similar and both standing the same way so I'm going to put them both here. Both are long, with nice stature, angulation, and briskets. The rumps on both could be a bit more level, but that could be tgthee way they are standing. Hard to tell about front legs too, but #4's look correct.

Overall I think you have a very nice growing herd! You just need a good buck to give you some well attached udders and I think you will have a great foundation.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm learning lots, Thank you so much for your comments! I do agree doeling #3 looks a taf bit awkward in that picture, here's one of her standing more relaxed, she was about 5 weeks old in this picture.









And if you don't mind but i would love to hear you thoughts on my favorite boys, I apologize if the first picture is a bit difficult to analyze, he's a bit of a stubborn one to get pictures of

Buck #1








Buck #2


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes, she does look better there! Still petite and that rump is short and steep, but she does have rear angulation.

Buck #1
I really like him! He is long and oh so level especially over his topline and through that beautiful rump. He is powerful too with a prominent brisket and good depth. His legs are set square and he has decenf angulation and some stature. He is dairy while remaining masculine.

I don't like buck #2 nearly as much apart from that fantastic beard! Lol, but I'm going to be blunt. He is loose in the shoulders area and lacks smoothness of blending. His rump is very short and steep. He isn't long at all, especially in his neck and he could be more angular. He does have a strong topline in the chine and loin and decent depth.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I thought Buck #2 was going to look much more lengthy. he certainly gave me that impression unclipped, Just recently got him and the owner told me they never bothered to clip him. I mainly bought him for udder correction, but I definitely see his some flaws in him now that he's clipped.
He was a stunning buck with all that hair! it was sad to see all his pretty hair clipped













Thank you so much again! I greatly appreciate the critique (woot)


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Poor guy! That is a lot of hair! I can see how he would look longer with that hair hanging off his neck. For the future, I would ask for them to be clipped. You never know what is under all that hair. It can hide a lot of things, including a beautiful goat, but you never know.
Personally, if I was wanting to improve my herd, I wouldn't use him. He doesn't have enough good points to outweigh his faults and he won't complement your does like buck #1 will. You could always use him for pet kids though and see what you get.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

WOW that is a level top line and rump on that 1st buck. Amazing. And my word what a beard on #2. If beards were for milking he'd be the champion.:lolgoat:


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you! I'm very impressed with his levelness as well  And as for my bearded boy he sure does wear it well, too bad they don't show for beards Lol!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Poor guy! That is a lot of hair! I can see how he would look longer with that hair hanging off his neck. For the future, I would ask for them to be clipped. You never know what is under all that hair. It can hide a lot of things, including a beautiful goat, but you never know.
> Personally, if I was wanting to improve my herd, I wouldn't use him. He doesn't have enough good points to outweigh his faults and he won't complement your does like buck #1 will. You could always use him for pet kids though and see what you get.


Definitely going to ask to see them clipped first now for future references. That's a shame, I loved his dam/sire. I have a couple of uregistered does i'll most likely use him on and see what he throws. He was suppose to be one of my main breeders but i'll hold back on using him to my good does then, What are your thoughts on this boy here? The only reason i wasn't too keen on using him as much was because he's a bit on the smaller side length wise. He has the same dam as buck #1 and his buck was quite lengthy as well, do you think he could still pass that on despite being so short himself? I should add that he's still a yearling buck as well.


----------

